# What are these white spots on my vegan brownies?



## amark16 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi all,

I made these vegan brownies from a recipe I found on a popular vegan blog.
They taste absolutely amazing, however, the day after I made them, they developed these white spots, as can be seen from the photo.
They were kept outside of the fridge, covered. They spots were not there the first day.
Wondering if anyone knows what they are and if they are safe to eat. They appear on the batter part of the brownie, but also on the surface of the chopped chocolate pieces I used.
They are soft to the touch and pretty tasteless.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

What ingredients did you use? Those are either "fat blooms" or "sugar blooms', perhaps both. If I were to guess, I would say they are sugar blooms, especially if they are vegan made. The sugar crystals formed because the covering your put on it caused moisture to form, which is not unusual this time of year. That moisture drew out the sugar and caused sugar crystals to form on the surface. 

Its perfectly safe to eat and the only drawback is it may cause a slight "grittiness." 

Cheers.


----------



## amark16 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. This is the ingredient list:


4 tablespoons ground flax
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup vegan butter 
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar, lightly packed
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup roughly chopped chocolate pieces
We finished them all now (and we are all still alive  ), just wondering how to avoid in the future. It is very warm were we live so this may be the reason as you say, combined with the fact they were covered.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

amark16 said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is the ingredient list:
> 
> 
> 4 tablespoons ground flax
> ...


To avoid it, just bring the brownies down to room temp and put them in a covered plastic bowl. That should help prevent the issue. Generally speaking, your goal here is to keep the brownies at or slightly above room temperature. But, if your household is anything like mine, a plate of brownies has a life span of about 3.6 minutes. 

Good luck.


----------

